# almost the final incarnation of the 1985 Raleigh Racing USA Team Professional



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Gone is the splash tape (I think I'm over that phase...)

Need to find a few more Superbe Pro bits to complete it, but it is nearly perfect as is. The nose of the seat is not as high as it looks in the pics, I think it's just the angle.


----------



## LavenderLightning (Sep 12, 2011)

Just beautiful. The red bar plugs and pedals are a nice touch.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Great looking machine! I noticed one of those frames on eBay recently, how do they ride as I am not familiar with 555, is that a Reynolds tube.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

davcruz said:


> Great looking machine! I noticed one of those frames on eBay recently, how do they ride as I am not familiar with 555, is that a Reynolds tube.


The Raleigh 555"RSL" (which only was only used on these framesets in 1985), is Raynolds 531. Other "555" tubed frames from 1985 (such as the Prestige, Super Course, and Grand Prix) are unknown mix-and-match tubes.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Very nice rig!


----------



## shawnb1970 (Dec 30, 2011)

Those USA only Raleigh's are lovely, well done.
In the UK/Europe the team Raleigh's of that period were called 'team Panasonic Raleigh's' here's one of mine from 1984, full reynolds 531c. I have 3 others. I will start a thread soon on it.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

shawnb1970 said:


> Those USA only Raleigh's are lovely, well done.
> In the UK/Europe the team Raleigh's of that period were called 'team Panasonic Raleigh's' here's one of mine from 1984, full reynolds 531c. I have 3 others. I will start a thread soon on it.


Ah, Panasonic Raleighs... Amongst my favorite bikes ever. I'l give my eyeteeth to find a 54cm PR 753... oofdah!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice bike! 

And congratulations on recovering from your splash tape problem


----------



## Crakdpvmt (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is mine. 1985 Competition. I love this bike. I am 5' 8'' so the frame is a bit too big for me, but I am still comfortable enough for 70+ miles. I love this bike, smooth, light, and good looking. I really like the red/black too. This bike has the Suntour Cyclone II components.


----------

